
Vacation Rental Site Raises $250 Million - josefresco
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/11/11/vacation-rental-site-raises-250-million-in-venture-funds/
======
josefresco
Here on Cape Cod vacation rentals are big money, I wonder how many locals use
this service as it's the first I've heard of it. CyberRentals tends to
dominate the local market (besides local rental sites)

